# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Zwangere vrouwen kunnen vanaf april NIPT-test doen

## Leontien

Vanaf 1 april 2014 kunnen zwangere vrouwen een bloedtest (NIPT) doen om te achterhalen of hun baby syndroom van Down heeft. Het is vooral voor vrouwen die een positieve uitslag hebben gekregen na een combinatietest. ER werd dan een vlokkentest of een vruchtwaterpunctie gedaan met een miskraam als gevolg. Om die reden heeft Minister Edith Schippers (Volksgezondheid) besloten om het toe te laten.

Voordat Schippers het besluit had genomen, bleek uit het NCRV-programma Altijd Wat dat Nederlandse artsen en verloskundigen geen vlokkentest of vruchtwaterpunctie meer uitvoerden. Het afgelopen jaar stuurden ze namelijk bloedstalen van van ongeveer zevenhonderd vrouwen naar een laboratorium in België. Dat hoeft dus nu niet meer. De test kan gewoon in Nederland uitgevoerd worden.

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------

